# Uber Income by City



## uberlyftdude (Jun 1, 2017)

So Uber does not easily supply this information. However looking at craigslist, I realized that Uber lists the medium earnings for most cities in their job ads. I think they seem pretty accurate, at least based on the city that i'm in.

"Stated earnings in fares, driving 40 hours a week are based on median local earnings of partners in the past month in the United States. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data per city. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."

So using these numbers I'll conduct a little list

Seattle: $832/week in fares
New York City: $804/week in fares
Portland OR: $788/week in fares
SF Bay Area: $776/week in fares
Denver: $716/week in fares
Boston: $716/week in fares
Minneapolis: $696/week in fares
Pittsburgh: $648/week in fares
Chicago: $640/week in fares
San Diego: $640/week in fares
Philly: $616/week in fares
Los Angeles: $608/week in fares
Cincinnati: $596/week in fares
Washington D.C.: $592/week in fares
Detroit: $576/week in fares
Las Vegas: $568/week in fares
Sacramento: $536/week in fares
Austin: $532/week in fares
Charlotte: $532/week in fares
Cleveland: $524/week in fares
Dallas: $520/week in fares
Phoenix: $508/week in fares
New Orleans: $504/week in fares
Raleigh/Durham: $456/week in fares
Columbus OH: $448/week in fares
Houston: $424/week in fares
Miami: $392/week in fares
Tampa Bay: $392/week in fares
Orlando: $360/week in fares
Atlanta: Not Given


Tell me if i've missed anything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberlyftdude said:


> So Uber does not easily supply this information. However looking at craigslist, I realized that Uber lists the medium earnings for most cities in their job ads. I think they seem pretty accurate, at least based on the city that i'm in.
> 
> "Stated earnings in fares, driving 40 hours a week are based on median local earnings of partners in the past month in the United States. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data per city. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."
> 
> ...


Fares is before Uber takes their cut so it's worse than this list-- oh and I knew Houston sucked...-


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Fares is before Uber takes their cut so it's worse than this list-- oh and I knew Houston sucked...-


At least you're not in Florida.

I'm surprised that Cincinnati is higher then DC.

Or that Pittsburgh is higher then Philly.

And I would think that the top would be SF or NYC. Seattle surprised me.


----------



## Butch Cassidy (Nov 29, 2017)

Dallas sounds right.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I think elvis is correct that the figures are before Uber's cut. That makes the highest paying city to be $15.60/hr, gross. And 40 hours at 20 mph (guestimate) is 800 miles.

But maybe Uber is being upfront and the fares amount is after Uber's cut. 

Now factor in the cost of living in each city and determine how many hours one must work in each city to earn an equivalent amount.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

That's about right for "Average" for orlando.

That's counting the suckers who take 15-20 minute $3.00 min trips as well


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> And I would think that the top would be SF or NYC. Seattle surprised me.


The Seattle rates have everything to do with the collective bargaining ordinance that's being litigated in the federal courts.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Example of Seattle fares for reference. 

This was from today:

Hours worked: 6.75 hrs 
Rides: 9
Miles driven: 184
Net Deposit: $181.05


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Kansas City is listed at $544/week in fares in the Uber ad.

That seems low based on my recordkeeping.

From August 2017 to December 2017, I averaged $18.41/hr gross (what Uber transfers to my bank account weekly). I drive only UberX.

That equates to over $700 gross for a 40 hour week.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

bsliv said:


> I think elvis is correct that the figures are before Uber's cut. That makes the highest paying city to be $15.60/hr, gross. And 40 hours at 20 mph (guestimate) is 800 miles.
> 
> But maybe Uber is being upfront and the fares amount is after Uber's cut.
> 
> Now factor in the cost of living in each city and determine how many hours one must work in each city to earn an equivalent amount.


I read it as "actual partner earnings" which would be after Uber's cut.

Seems like a reasonable north-south correlation, lower the latitude, lower the earnings. This might have to do with more retirees driving in the South, where they work on their own schedule and don't have a day job to compete for their time.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Seems like a reasonable north-south correlation, lower the latitude, lower the earnings. This might have to do with more retirees driving in the South, where they work on their own schedule and don't have a day job to compete for their time.


That's an excellent observation and a reasonable hypothesis.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

From Minneapolis Craigslist Uber page:

"This opportunity is for an independent contractor. Stated earnings of $696/week in fares, driving 40 hours a week, are based on median local earnings of partners from Oct 1 to Oct 22, 2017. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I read it as "actual partner earnings" which would be after Uber's cut.
> 
> Seems like a reasonable north-south correlation, lower the latitude, lower the earnings. This might have to do with more retirees driving in the South, where they work on their own schedule and don't have a day job to compete for their time.


And there's not much to do in the north in the winter but drink and call ubers / too cold to walk anywhere.


----------



## Sylmoi (May 28, 2017)

Here in Hampton Roads, Virginia (Va Beach, Norfolk, Chesapeake, Hampton, etc...) I average 16.10/hr or $644 per week. I generally work 6 nights a week, on the road 10-12 hours at a time(breaks and dead times included), so I do work longer than if at a normal job, but I like the flexibility and the chance to put in more time if I need a bit more that week for unexpected expenses.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Atlanta is sooo oversaturated, they don't need to advertise on Craigslist!


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I drive in northern NewJersey which is close to NYC...I do only part time and average pay is between 15-20 an hour....so 600-800 for 40 hour seems right....after ubers cut


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

So is this Uber X, XL, Select or what


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

SF Bay area is pretty bang on if you stick to Tier 1 Quest. It can be done in 5 days of ~8 hour driving.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

But before auto costs?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

RedANT said:


> Example of Seattle fares for reference.
> 
> This was from today [an average January Tuesday]:
> 
> ...


I could be satisfied with an extra $100-120 gross for 5 hours of work. Thought it was much bleaker out there, like $50 for a 5-hour night. Makes me rethink things a bit as the Seattle forum is saying how dead it is.


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow, those numbers seem really bleak to me. I thought today was kinda weak, averaged $25/hr gross (after Uber cut). $306 over 12 hrs. Stayed steady, but very little surge. At $15/hr gross average I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Honolulu


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I could be satisfied with an extra $100-120 gross for 5 hours of work. Thought it was much bleaker out there, like $50 for a 5-hour night. Makes me rethink things a bit as the Seattle forum is saying how dead it is.


It can vary a lot depending on when and where you work. (I don't drive at night) So far this week: $342.61 (+28 cash tips) working 14 hrs 57 min and driving 19 trips. I wouldn't recommend it as a primary source of income, but it's ok for an extra cash side gig.


----------



## Revraptor25128 (Dec 1, 2017)

uberlyftdude said:


> So Uber does not easily supply this information. However looking at craigslist, I realized that Uber lists the medium earnings for most cities in their job ads. I think they seem pretty accurate, at least based on the city that i'm in.
> 
> "Stated earnings in fares, driving 40 hours a week are based on median local earnings of partners in the past month in the United States. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data per city. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."
> 
> ...


You missed Idaho



uberlyftdude said:


> So Uber does not easily supply this information. However looking at craigslist, I realized that Uber lists the medium earnings for most cities in their job ads. I think they seem pretty accurate, at least based on the city that i'm in.
> 
> "Stated earnings in fares, driving 40 hours a week are based on median local earnings of partners in the past month in the United States. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data per city. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."
> 
> ...


You missed Idaho


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Those numbers are AFTER Uber's cut but BEFORE you subtract expenses and self employment tax (15%), so yes, these are bleak earnings. Count on under $10 per hour in most markets.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

gofry said:


> Those numbers are AFTER Uber's cut but BEFORE you subtract expenses and self employment tax (15%), so yes, these are bleak earnings. Count on under $10 per hour in most markets.


No self employment tax in orlando, you have to have profit for that to count. You can't turn a taxable profit in Orlando.

Just pointing that out.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

The number seems about right for LA, After Uber's commission but BEFORE your expenses (gas, depreciation, maintenance etc).


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Based on your info and this chart, Phoenix drivers are depositing just under $13/hour. Thus averaging 24 mph per week with a paying pax. Also,driving about 22 miles every hour...10 Miles unpaid and 12 Miles with a paying pax.

Bottom line on their tax return (after legally deducting $.535 Expences Per mile) $1.13.

Sounds like a lot of drivers could do better...doing work elsewhere. Agree? Min wage is $10/hour in AZ



uberlyftdude said:


> So Uber does not easily supply this information. However looking at craigslist, I realized that Uber lists the medium earnings for most cities in their job ads. I think they seem pretty accurate, at least based on the city that i'm in.
> 
> "Stated earnings in fares, driving 40 hours a week are based on median local earnings of partners in the past month in the United States. All earnings quoted are in fares and based on actual partner earnings data per city. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors."
> 
> ...


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Are those earnings before or after expenses and car depreciation?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

bsliv said:


> But maybe Uber is being upfront and the fares amount is after Uber's cut.


UBER BEING UPFRONT?

ROFLMMFAO


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uberlyftdude said:


> So Uber does not easily supply this information. Tell me if i've missed anything.


You missed out on going to college and getting a real job.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

htboston said:


> Are those earnings before or after expenses and car depreciation?


Obviously before. You can't drive fast enough for it to be after.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I read it as "actual partner earnings" which would be after Uber's cut.


I think I disagree, not sure.

_Stated *earnings *of $XXX/week in *fares*, driving 40 hours a week, are based on median local *earnings *of partners from XXXX to XXXX. All *earnings *quoted are in *fares *and based on actual partner *earnings *data._

Why do they intermingle the terms 'fares' and 'earnings'? If they mean the same, say the same. If they mean the same, the second sentence is redundant. If they mean the same, they could have said, "_Stated *earnings *of $XXX/week is for driving 40 hours a week and based on median local *earnings *of partners from XXXX to XXXX. "_

If the terms are different, what are they? 'Earnings' is what the driver will pocket. I'm guessing 'fares' would be the portion of the rider's payment going to the driver. This would make sense if the advertisers only had the earnings data - "based on".


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

$448 is probably the average in Columbus, after Uber's cut, but you can easily earn more. I usually make that working just 25 hours. What generally hurts, is business Monday to Wednesday where your lucky to average 1 ride an hour.


----------



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

Did any of you ACTUALLY received your sign-up bonuses?


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

I got $15 for staying online an extra hour on my first day, but no signup bonus from Lyft or Uber. I don't think I got enough rides to qualify


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

REPEAT: Those numbers are AFTER Uber's cut but BEFORE you subtract expenses and self employment tax (15%), so yes, these are bleak earnings. Count on under $10 per hour in most markets.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

gofry said:


> REPEAT: Those numbers are AFTER Uber's cut but BEFORE you subtract expenses and self employment tax (15%), so yes, these are bleak earnings. Count on under $10 per hour in most markets.


That's why I only Uber fri and sat with an occasional Thursday thrown in if I need an extra $100. Uber is too random here in cbus during the week and you can't even depend on making 200 a day on fri and sat. Last Friday I made $40 in the first 1.5 hours and $25 for the next 3.5 hours. Most times though I average $18 an hour doing it this way, so after expenses it's closer to $15. 
But apparently, if you do both Lyft and Uber here you can make $1200 a week in 40 hours. At least that's what some bs drivers tell that their riders.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

TBone said:


> But apparently, if you do both Lyft and Uber here you can make $1200 a week in 40 hours. At least that's what some bs drivers tell that their riders.


This is one reason passengers don't tip. They think that drivers are making a decent living.


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

gofry said:


> REPEAT: Those numbers are AFTER Uber's cut but BEFORE you subtract expenses and self employment tax (15%), so yes, these are bleak earnings. Count on under $10 per hour in most markets.


Worked my numbers today. So far averaging $23/hr after expenses ($0.35/mile), but before taxes. Comes out to $1.02/mile on average after 746 trips on Uber + 78 trips on Lyft. My ride types are UberX, UberSki, Lyft, and Lyft SkiRack.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

MtnDrvr said:


> Worked my numbers today. So far averaging $23/hr after expenses ($0.35/mile), but before taxes. Comes out to $1.02/mile on average after 746 trips on Uber + 78 trips on Lyft. My ride types are UberX, UberSki, Lyft, and Lyft SkiRack.


If this is true it will not last, especially if you work in "The Rockies".


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

gofry said:


> If this is true it will not last, especially if you work in "The Rockies".


I know.


----------

